# What the hell was that!?



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So I get home and there is a small flat rate box. No big deal right? 5 or 6 sticks, what's the worst that could happen?

Wrong thinking... BLAM! This box was stuffed to the gills with delicious pain.



10 powerful cigars including my first look at an Undercrown. But no note... Let's go to the box. Adam "Kozzman", ah I see... The newest llama in the group. Well this llama just flexed some serious muscles with this little box.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wait... You didn't think it was done did you? Yeah... Well nowhere even close. There is a second box here, it isn't no small flat rate either, this box has some heft. So I crack this one open... And my house is gone. I am standing in the middle of a blast crater blinking my eyes like a cartoon character.

To get my point across, something like this:

Let's start with the letters inside... First page staring up at me:

Oh great... This wouldn't be the first time my mouth got me in trouble (and we all know it probably won't be the last).



Wait... Adam again!? What the hell is going on here!? Did I just receive two bombs from the same person on the same day?! What!?!? This is puzzling indeed. Putting that aside for the moment lets skip a bit of the letter and show the tremendous explosives inside.

An awesome new gym shirt and a bunch of little goodies

Here is a page of the letter describing all these goods


Wait... I know what you are asking now. Does that list say training wheels?... Yeah... It does.


Now on to the tobacco... You ready? I hope you are, because I sure wasn't...



Instead of writing it all out... Here is the list so graciously provided.

And the end of the note


So... I am extremely confused on why there are two boxes, but in the end all that it adds up too is an extremely devastating explosion.

Where the hell did you find this guy Kipp?

Anyways, thank you Adam. I don't know what else to say but thank you. The cigars are incredible, but besides that, thank you for the more important parts of this bomb. The coin, the unit pin, the ranger patch and definitely, DEFINITELY, for your flag.

Despite this package heading my way because of my big mouth, and its trash talking, I am honored and incredibly thankful.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Close up of the coin


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn nice sticks for an E4 that's all I have to say. Adam god bless ya brother.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

WOW! That's all I have for this one!

Great job, Adam!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like I should post something here because it seems the thing to do after a blast of those proportions, but I'm speechless...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I feel like I should post something here because it seems the thing to do after a blast of those proportions, but I'm speechless...


Says the fish who just blew up my (well, my friends, but still) mailbox.

And David, we all run our mouths here. It's part of what makes puff so great, because we know it's all in good fun. Enjoy the sticks brother.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

That's one hell of a nuke, awesome hit kozz, purely awesome! I'm kinda scared to be in chat with you now...

Enjoy those sticks David, and that gear, nice.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn what a bomb, nothing else to say other than WOW and good goin kozz.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and thats how you put a stamp on your first zk strike....welcome kozz!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd say he learned his demolition well... :shock:


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Great hit kozz!! Enjoy.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

oh, I almost forgot. I take no credit for the first AF/Undercrown bomb. That was an unnamed friend that said "Aw hell no" when he read what David posted lol.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

a crazy bomb and a mystery bomb on the same day. This mystery bomb is getting out of hand.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I already gave both mad bombers mad props in chat so I will just say...

David you can turn around to use the butt dryer now that you got your ass handed to you buddy.


----------



## Flugplatz (Nov 24, 2009)

That is pretty fricken' hilarious. And all done in the name of spite and trash talking. I love it. hahahaha


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn Kozz! That's a HUGE hit. Holy crap dude. I'd hate to see what you do when someone pisses you off.

Enjoy those sticks David, they look awesome. The rest of the goodies are great also.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

max gas said:


> Damn Kozz! That's a HUGE hit. Holy crap dude. I'd hate to see what you do when someone pisses you off.
> 
> Enjoy those sticks David, they look awesome. The rest of the goodies are great also.


His warm up bomb was on me with 20 sticks. Kozz is a mad man with a mission and no one is safe.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Daaaaaaaamn, very nice!

Training wheels are awesome


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice hit!

Is it me or has the random bombing (or is it random, hmmmm?) escalated over the last 3-4 weeks? Seems to be a lot of ammunition being scattered across the continent!

:rain:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Didn't you read the letter? It wasn't random lol. And most of the "random" bombs seem to originate from puff chat....


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Didn't you read the letter? It wasn't random lol. And most of the "random" bombs seem to originate from puff chat....


Oh I read the letter... my statement wasn't exactly geared at this bomb per se, just with my observations over the last few weeks I've seen an increase in bombings lol. I love it. Makes for good fun that's for sure!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, well, well - looky here - the butt drying squid got his butt handed to him by a new ZK recruit (recruited by who :ear: ??) Anyway - couldn't have happened to a better guy but that was a serious butt whooping David!! Now say "thank you" to the nice man before he REALLY blows something up!! 

PS - what did you do - borrow Kipps camera for 1/2 the pics?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! Where was this kid when I started Team Infidel? Those Bat Boys are something else! Great looking bomb from a great BOTL to another!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I believe that was what is called a "shaped charge". Shaped to blow your ASS off!

Awesome Hit.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Gotta give props to Shawn for seeing the potential in this recruit...that was one of the best bombs I've seen...great hit on a great BOTL


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Pure... Destruction. I have now learned the trait of fear. Impressive, Kozz...

David. God have mercy on your palet! Enjoy, man!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Yikes! This is one hell of a surprise! Didn't know that Adam had it in him. < _I'm suddenly reminded of the old joke about fleas..._ >

Superb hit - I must say best in a while. Of course, with you crazies "a while" is what? Last week? :biggrin:

But now that David and Adam have gotten your attention - what, may I ask, is this?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a Berger & Argenti Entoubar. It's fantastic. Don't be afraid to try it. It's not one of those trick cigars that blow up when you light them, I swear!!! :spy:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting...it appears that Adam was a good edition to the ZK ranks...wouldn't you agree, DavSquid? LMAO Now THAT is how you hit! Good going bro!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Amazing stogies AND training wheels?!

It must be your birthday!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The wheels are turning drum on what to do with them trainers.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> The wheels are turning drum on what to do with them trainers.


Could always mount em to a cigar box and make it part of the Pink Pony Pass or something.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I keep looking at this box of llamas then back at the training wheels...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I keep looking at this box of llamas then back at the training wheels...


Not something I would recommend....

What happened the last time a llama got his hands on a set of training wheels? Just think of what a box full of them could do!! :bounce:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

ouch.. that one has got to hurt. defiantly a one of a kind bomb there!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn Adam, where the hell did that come from, and yes Thom, why the hell is he a llama and not an infidel. Hmmmmmmmmm

Anywho, that is a great hit, with some great sticks and even better swag. Enjoy David


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Swany said:


> Damn Adam, where the hell did that come from, and yes Thom, why the hell is he a llama and not an infidel. Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Anywho, that is a great hit, with some great sticks and even better swag. Enjoy David


Because he was embraced as a ZK...oh, and because there is no such thing as an Infidel anymore...you are all Squat now. You obviously couldn't handle the work load on your own, as the Sand Table and deemed it best to join the Squat Squad, remember? I expected so much more from you Swany...so much more.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Because he was embraced as a ZK...oh, and because there is no such thing as an Infidel anymore...you are all Squat now. You obviously couldn't handle the work load on your own, as the Sand Table and deemed it best to join the Squat Squad, remember? I expected so much more from you Swany...so much more.


Call it what you want Kipp, we just join the side of good. It was kind of like when u.s. coalition forces went in and started fighting the taliban. We had Germany, the brits, and others all fighting for the same cause, to rid afghany land of those evil bastards. Well, that's what is going on these days anyway. So, a bunch of us joined forces to take out the terrorists of puff, the llamas.

So now you know. We are still Infidel, as you can see by our cool k-pots on our squid bombs.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Swany said:


> Call it what you want Kipp, we just join the side of good. It was kind of like when u.s. coalition forces went in and started fighting the taliban. We had Germany, the brits, and others all fighting for the same cause, to rid afghany land of those evil bastards. Well, that's what is going on these days anyway. So, a bunch of us joined forces to take out the terrorists of puff, the llamas.
> 
> So now you know. We are still Infidel, as you can see by our cool k-pots on our squid bombs.


Oh, so I'm a terrorist now? I see how it is....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Unfortunately you probably didn't know any better at the time... Just misguided. :wink:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Unfortunately you probably didn't know any better at the time... Just misguided. :wink:


+1 to what he said.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Oh, so I'm a terrorist now? I see how it is....


 Kozz...we are all terrorists...unless you are a LOBster or a Squid.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Fantastic! THAT is a hit.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just imagine what some dedicated terrorists could do with someone who has years of special operations training helping out. Quite effective, I would think....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Just imagine what some dedicated terrorists could do with someone who has years of special operations training helping out. Quite effective, I would think....


Terrorists with special ops training (and shenanigans), being lead by someone who is crazier than a shit house rat...yeah, I think that we will do just fine! :spy:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

All rght, I see this getting blown out of proportion. you are not terrorists, you have just been te rrorizing the innocent mailboxes of puff for far to long.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Swany said:


> All rght, I see this getting blown out of proportion. you are not terrorists, you have just been te rrorizing the innocent mailboxes of puff for far to long.


Haha it's all in good fun Swany. No harm meant, on all sides. But yes, we are mailbox terrorists


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:faint:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This just felt like the right place to put these... Am I right?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Haha dude that's awesome! I love it!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome. Giving such valued pieces.


----------

